# Screen lid cage



## akward_silence91 (Jun 19, 2008)

is this ok for a baby for like a few months while i finish building the big cage, because i know it doesn't hold humidity very well, but i can't find anything cheap or large enough that does. i would just have to spray in it more and the water bowl could give humididty.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 19, 2008)

akward_silence91 said:


> is this ok for a baby for like a few months while i finish building the big cage, because i know it doesn't hold humidity very well, but i can't find anything cheap or large enough that does. i would just have to spray in it more and the water bowl could give humididty.



When I had to use a screen lid for a while, I insulated most of it with tinfoil (and at one point, a piece of plywood.)

It did a fairly good job keeping it a bit extra humid, and it held the heat in. It did a better job keeping the temps up than it did the humidity, though.

Oh, and I sprayed 2-3 times a day at least


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

DZLife said:


> When I had to use a screen lid for a while, I insulated most of it with tinfoil (and at one point, a piece of plywood.)
> 
> It did a fairly good job keeping it a bit extra humid, and it held the heat in. It did a better job keeping the temps up than it did the humidity, though.
> 
> Oh, and I sprayed 2-3 times a day at least


We do that with most of our glass tanks. Aluminum foil does a great job of keeping the humidity in. I covered the aluminum foil with black duct tape for a more professional appearance. I leave a square open for a heat lamp and another square opening on the other side with a removable flap to adjust humidity for shedding (slide the flap over a little for adjustment).


----------



## DZLife (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea...I just might have try putting duct tape on it...would keep it together better as well!


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 19, 2008)

sounds good, thanks, that really helps.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 19, 2008)

is this a good one? I found it and it doesn't have a screen top. its wooden. (btw, this cage may be at most used for 6 months)


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 20, 2008)

It could use more mulch to burrow in.

You'll need both UVB and heat. A Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) will give you UVB and heat but it might not provide the proper basking temp, depending on the distance it is from the Tegu. I use Halogen bulbs (from Wal-Mart or Home Depot) for heat and Zoo-Med ReptiSun 10 tubes for UVB. The tubes cover the length of the tank, or a 4ft tube will cover much of a full size enclosure.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 20, 2008)

well, this is just a photo of a cage from the last owner i might be buying from, so i would change it to my liking. and the bulbs i can get, but actually, i have been thinking and it doesn't look like there is much room to put a bulb. and for that matter, two. maybe i can modify it a little.


----------

